# Summit Mini Viper Mods...



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Nice work. How do you have the Molle Frame attached to the stand? It looks like zip ties.


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I used Zipties to attach it. Makes it easy to take off and reposition if I need to. I have zipties in the middle and on the sides, I used thick ones so its pretty solid. I've seen others use MOLLE straps to lash it to the platform, but this works just as good IMO.


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

What is the mod in this pic?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Krazo said:


> What is the mod in this pic?


I believe the mod is he put foam where the 'knots' on the cable hit against the stand to help with noise


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

That game cart mod is pretty neat. I just bought a new Summit Viper SDX from Cabelas yesterday so my mind is going full boat with mod ideas


----------



## jdbuckshot (Aug 24, 2005)

I have this stand but I am just not sold on it yet. 

I changed to the Hazemore seat like you did, however I just can't seem to get that comfortable in it. my knees always seem to hit the front bar. I am short - 5'7 160lbs. I may go back to the original seat since it puts me a little below the front bar. 

However it is super light - and it packs well. if I can get the comfort worked out I will definatly go to a Molle strap/pack system.


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I believe the mod is he put foam where the 'knots' on the cable hit against the stand to help with noise


They are sticky backed felt pads used for furniture feet. Yes they help reduce that metal "clang" when the cable lug is snapped in. Sorry I forgot to mention that in the OP.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

loworange88 said:


> They are sticky backed felt pads used for furniture feet. Yes they help reduce that metal "clang" when the cable lug is snapped in. Sorry I forgot to mention that in the OP.


I couldn't tell exactly what the material was. That's a really good idea though


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

jdbuckshot said:


> I have this stand but I am just not sold on it yet.
> 
> I changed to the Hazemore seat like you did, however I just can't seem to get that comfortable in it. my knees always seem to hit the front bar. I am short - 5'7 160lbs. I may go back to the original seat since it puts me a little below the front bar.
> 
> However it is super light - and it packs well. if I can get the comfort worked out I will definatly go to a Molle strap/pack system.


The Molle set up adds a few more pounds to the set up...currently my stand as is, is 25 pounds. 35 if I strap the Sherpa to it vs carrying it by hand. The Molle setup is a win win no matter what...you can always transfer it to a different stand if you ditch the Summit. I'm not much bigger than you...5'8" - 172 pounds.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

loworange88 said:


> The Molle set up adds a few more pounds to the set up...currently my stand as is, is 25 pounds. 35 if I strap the Sherpa to it vs carrying it by hand. The Molle setup is a win win no matter what...you can always transfer it to a different stand if you ditch the Summit. I'm not much bigger than you...5'8" - 172 pounds.


I sent you a PM in how you attached the molle frame to the stand. Could you explain where you and how many zip ties you used to attach it. I would appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

replied!


----------



## spyderGelement (Apr 15, 2013)

how did you make the mesh seat? I was just thinking about that the other night when walking out of the woods, that seat is good and comfy but it sure does get in the way when you climb.


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

spyderGelement said:


> how did you make the mesh seat? I was just thinking about that the other night when walking out of the woods, that seat is good and comfy but it sure does get in the way when you climb.


Its a Hazmore seat.

http://hazmore.net/silent-seat-hammock-seat-for-summit.html


----------



## Davycrocket (Feb 1, 2015)

If you have the hazmore seat, early season when you have less clothing. Does your back to lean on the V bars and make it uncomfortable for all day sits?


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Davycrocket said:


> If you have the hazmore seat, early season when you have less clothing. Does your back to lean on the V bars and make it uncomfortable for all day sits?



Been using the Hazmore for a few years now on all my climbers. It's not so much as the net itself, it's how tight vs loose you install it, which affects how low/high you sit, which in turn affects if you hit the Vbars. As well as the angle of the stand on the tree, level or drooping slightly will increase Vbar contact. I was experimenting lots while hunting this wkd to see just when and where the Vbars would hit me more/less. Hazmore= 5stars, no doubt about that. Just slide it back so gets it out your way when climbing, especially so you have clear view of feet, to see and minimize noisy tree banging, etc.


Those little felt pads are excellent, will definitely pursue that !


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

That deer cart mod is sweet. How did you fab that?


----------



## d4man (Nov 9, 2011)

bill_collector said:


> That deer cart mod is sweet. How did you fab that?


It's a Sherpa Game Cart

http://sherpahunting.com/products.html


----------

